# overclocking



## mrdeepuvc (Oct 14, 2012)

Hi i have i7 3370k processor with intel extreme mb how to overclock it in bios their is overclock sttings it can be overclocked i dont notic any difdrence i have also gskill ram when i over click ram on bios the pc never boots up its restarts and cant also overclock graphics performanse so what should i do some one help pls


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

Hello mrdeepuvc and welcome to TSF,

Why do you want to overclock the PC? 

Overclocking is not for the faint of heart, especially when using expensive ($300+) CPU.

IMHO, I would consider taking it very slow and researching everything before even attempting to overclock...

In order to give you any assistance, we will need detailed system information...

PSU - Brand/Model/Wattage
RAM - Brand/Model/Capacity
Motherboard - Brand/Model
GPU - Brand/Model


----------

